
Most app developers make less than $500 a month (chart) — Tech News and Analysis - taytus
http://gigaom.com/2012/10/04/most-app-developers-make-less-than-500-a-month-chart/
======
mithras
Nothing new, it's just a pyramid setup, a few big hits raking in tons, and a
whole lot of apps that are downloaded twice or make 2 dollars a month with
advertising.

~~~
eliajf
Except $20k per month is a pretty low threshold for "big hits". We were making
significantly more than that in the Palm/WinMo hey days and weren't the
exception to the rule.

